# Battlefield 4 mit der PC Hardware



## leimi360 (21. August 2013)

Moin. Wollte mal Frage ob mein mittlerweile 4 Jahre alter PC BF 4 auf Ultra mit 40 fps packen würde. Wollte mir dazu noch eine GTX 770 kaufen. Das Problem ist das es halt ein alter i7 940 da drin ist und ich nicht weiß ob er das noch packt. Habe ein 750W Netzteil.

Specs: 
GTX 770
i7 940
6GB RAM.

Und noch eine Frage würde es sich lohnen anstatt ne GTX 770 eine Ps4 zu kaufen. Mir geht es dabei erstmal nur um die Grafik. 

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## chbdiablo (21. August 2013)

Solang das Spiel nicht draussen ist, kann dir das wohl keiner mit Sicherheit sagen.
Da aber der Unterschied zu BF3 nicht all zu groß sein wird, müsste es mit deiner Konfiguration druchaus gut laufen.


----------



## Herbboy (21. August 2013)

leimi360 schrieb:


> Moin. Wollte mal Frage ob mein mittlerweile 4 Jahre alter PC BF 4 auf Ultra mit 40 fps packen würde. Wollte mir dazu noch eine GTX 770 kaufen. Das Problem ist das es halt ein alter i7 940 da drin ist und ich nicht weiß ob er das noch packt. Habe ein 750W Netzteil.
> 
> Specs:
> GTX 770
> ...


 
Die CPU packt VF ganz allgemein sicher locker. Klar: ein moderner i5-3570 oder 4570 wäre schneller, aber Dein i7 ist auf jeden Fall schnell genug, um die GTX 770 ihre Leistung ausspielen zu lassen, also: es wird sicher merkbar schneller als mit ner GTX 760, weil die CPU nicht "bremsen" wird. MEHR FPS hättest du mit ner modernen CPU aber natürlich schon. 

Selbst ein Q9400 oder AMD X4 955 wird sicher noch" ausreichen", das könnten sich die Publisher gar nicht leisten, dass das Spiel eine CPU für aktuell mind 150€ als Minimum erfordert.

ABER "Ultra" - das kann Dir kein Schwein sagen, denn bei "Ultra" toben sich die Entwickler oft aus, es kann sein, dass Ultra selbst mit ner Top-CPU und einer GTX 780 nicht auf 40 FPS kommt bei FullHD - das kann man jetzt noch nicht sagen. Allerdings sieht man normalerweise den Unterschied zu den geringeren Detailmodi so gut wie gar nicht. Als BF3 neu rauskam, waren viele "entsetzt", dass es erst mit ner GTX 580 auf Ultra annehmbar lief - dabei sieht "sehr hoch", was mit schwächeren Grafikkarten als der GTX 580 damals gut lief, vs "ultra" fast gleich aus, vor allem im Spielfluss, wo man ja nicht irgendwelche Mini-Details genau anschaut.


Die Grafik wird vermutlich an der PS4 nicht besser aussahen als die, die am PC mit Deinem System möglich sein wird. Auch bei anderen Spielen.


----------



## Lunica (22. August 2013)

Die NextGen Konsolen haben etwa die Leistung einer 7850.
Die 770 kommt da geschätzt auf die doppelte Leistung und ist eher für 1440P gedacht inkl. hochwertigem AA bzw. Ultra i Tüpfelchen.
Die NextGen Konsolen laufen mit nur 1080P und die meisten Spiele mit nur 30 FPS.

Battlefield 4 wird in etwa die Anforderungen von Battlefield 3 haben. Also nichts besonderes. In Ultra/High mit FXAA sollte es auf jedem halbwegs aktuellen Rechner mit ~60 FPS laufen.



> ABER "Ultra" - das kann Dir kein Schwein sagen, denn bei "Ultra" toben sich die Entwickler oft aus, es kann sein, dass Ultra selbst mit ner Top-CPU und einer GTX 780 nicht auf 40 FPS kommt bei FullHD



Ultra gibt es auf den NextGen Konsolen gar nicht. Das ist bestenfalls "High bzw. Medium". Sieht man ja schon an den Schatten vom BF4 PS4 Preview das das nicht Ultra ist.
Des weiteren ist noch nichts über die FPS Drops bekannt, das wird sich erst zeigen wenn die Konsolen am Markt sind.
Die FPS Drops der PS3 und XBOX360 sind ja extrem übel in den meisten Spielen (inklusive Exklusive) da die extrem schlecht optimiert sind. Man muss auf der Konsole eben das akzeptieren was die Devs abliefern und das ist in der Regel alles andere als optimal da die Konsoleros kaum Ansprüche stellen. 


Neben der technischen Seite:
Ein Shooter mit dem Gamepad auf einem LCD ist wie Avatar auf einem schwarz weiß Fernseher.
Shooter gehören auf einen guten TFT und der Spielspass wird durch eine gute Maus um ein vielfaches verbessert da sich Shooter mit der Maus wesentlich flüssiger/dynamischer Steuern lassen.

Am PC hat man Gamepad und eine Maus. Kein Mensch verwendet ein Gamepad in einem Shooter. 
Ich verwende mein Xbox Gamepad am PC nicht mal in Tomb Raider... ist einfach mies zum zocken.


----------



## Blutrache2oo9 (23. August 2013)

Gamepad kommt nur für Rennspiele zum Einsatz. Rennspiele über Tastatur stinken.


----------



## Lunica (23. August 2013)

.

Battlefield 4 Multiplayer auf der Gamescom im Hands-on-Test: PC- der PS4-Version überlegen


----------



## leimi360 (23. August 2013)

OK also hab ich das richtig verstanden das der i7 940 mich nicht einschränkt? Hab jetzt gesehen das die GTX 770 in der alpha durchschnittlich 40FPS schafft. Geht das später noch höher? Lohnt es sich auf die neuen AMD Karten zu warten?


----------



## Herbboy (23. August 2013)

leimi360 schrieb:


> OK also hab ich das richtig verstanden das der i7 940 mich nicht einschränkt? Hab jetzt gesehen das die GTX 770 in der alpha durchschnittlich 40FPS schafft. Geht das später noch höher? Lohnt es sich auf die neuen AMD Karten zu warten?


 Normalerweise läuft ein Spiel später besser, oft auch noch nach Release durch angepasste neue Treiber der Kartenhersteller. zB BF3 hatte bei AMD-Karten mal nen Schub von bis zu 20% nur durch ein Treiberupdate.

Und warten, das muss jeder selber wissen... dann kannst Du BF4 halt erst nächstes Jahr "gut" spielen, und vlt stellt sich dann raus, dass Du fürs gleiche Geld wie heute auch nur 10-15% mehr FPS bekommst, also kein Riesenunterschied fürs gleiche Geld.


----------



## LordCrash (24. August 2013)

Also ich hab auf der Gamescom Battlefield 4 auf einem AMD-PC mit Crossfire-System gezockt (also schätzungsweise in Ultra-Einstellungen). Und das sieht wirklich nicht viel besser aus als BF 3. Ich kann mir also nicht vorstellen, dass das auf deinem vorgeschlagenen System nicht laufen sollte......ich persönlich kann BF3 bei konstant 60 FPS und mit Ultra-Einstellungen zocken.

Aber mal ehrlich, wer spielt BF mit nem Controller, wenn er die Chance hat, mit Maus+Tastatur zu spielen?


----------



## leimi360 (24. August 2013)

Also macht es es nichts aus das es der alte i7 940. Hoffe ihr versteht meine sorgen weil ich ja eine 400 Euro Grafikkarte kaufe und diese auch voll ausnutzen möchte


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2013)

Natürlich würde ein moderner Core i5 MEHR FPS bringen. Aber: deine CPU wird nicht dafür sorgen, dass zB maximal 40 FPS drin sind, egal ob Du eine zB GTX 760, GTX 770 oder GTX 780 nutzt. Sondern sagen wir mal nur als Beispiel:

Deine CPU + eine GTX 760 bringen 50 FPS. Eine bessere CPU + eine GTX 760 bringen 60 FPS.

Die GTX 770 ist zB 20% schneller als die GTX 760. Folge:

Deine CPU + eine GTX 770 bringen ca. 60 FPS, also +20%. Eine bessere CPU + eine GTX 770 bringen 72FPS, auch +20%.

Deine CPU macht also sicher nicht den Leistungsvorteil einer schnelleren Karte zunichte, und nur DAS wäre das, was man als "Bremsen" bezeichnen könnte. Wenn es später so ein wird, dass mit den von DIR gewünschten Details "nur" zB 40FPS drin sind, DANN "musst" du halt ne bessere CPU kaufen. Ein moderner i5-3570 zB wäre dann auch ca 20% schneller (hängt allerdings sehr vom Spiel ab! ), das wären dann also zB statt 50 später 60 FPS; aber mal angenommen, dass Du mit Deiner CPU bei den Details, die du gerne spielen willst, nur zb 30 FPS hättest, dann würde eine neuere CPU auch sicher maximal auf 40FPS kommen.


----------



## Lunica (2. September 2013)

leimi360 schrieb:


> Also macht es es nichts aus das es der alte i7 940. Hoffe ihr versteht meine sorgen weil ich ja eine 400 Euro Grafikkarte kaufe und diese auch voll ausnutzen möchte


 

Die GTX670 ist im Abverkauf für ~220€ und dazu gibt es noch Batman Arkham Origins.
Mit der Hardware machst du schon mal nichts falsch unabhängig vom restlichen System.
http://www.alternate.de/GIGABYTE/GI..._Dual_Fan,_Grafikkarte/html/product/1018397/?

Hier aktuelle Benchmarks (Alles Ultra & 4xMSAA).
http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2013/nvidia-geforce-gtx-760-im-test/11/

Bedenke das du auf der Playstation 4 oder XBOX 1 maximal Medium zu sehen bekommst mit FXAA und minderwertigem AO bzw. geringer Tesselierung. Ein Direktvergleich ist somit gar nicht möglich.

In der Konsolen-Einstellung schaufelt die  GTX670 bereits  120+ FPS in 1080P.
http://www.hardwarelook.com/images/..._2GB/benchmarks/battlefield_3_medium_spec.png


----------



## LordCrash (10. September 2013)

So, jetzt gibts mal Fakten zum Thema. Dice hat heute die offiziellen Systemvoraussetzungen für BF4 auf Twitter veröffentlicht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ihr mich fragt, sind die empfohlenen Specs schon ziemlich happig. Ich glaube nicht, dass viele Spieler das daheim stehen haben.....zumal das Gezeigte auf der Gamescom nicht SOOO geil aussah wie die Specs hier vermuten lassen.....


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mich fragt, sind die empfohlenen Specs schon ziemlich happig. Ich glaube nicht, dass viele Spieler das daheim stehen haben.....zumal das Gezeigte auf der Gamescom nicht SOOO geil aussah wie die Specs hier vermuten lassen.....


 Naja, das musst Du aber relativieren: die "Recommended" sind meist die, mit denen ein Spiel auf höheren Details spielbar ist, und da ist ne 150-200€-Karte an sich nicht ungewöhnlich für ein Spiel, das ja auch mit einer starken Grafik "wirbt"  

Zudem: damals bei Battlefield 3 war auch eine GTX 560 und AMD 6950 "recommended", bzw. ist es auch heute noch, wenn Du BF3 mal in nem Onlineshop anschaust. Und ne GTX 560 oder AMD 6950 (bzw mit neueren AMD-Treibern auch eine 6870) war damals das gleiche gewesen wie jetzt eine AMD 7870 oder GTX 660


----------



## LordCrash (10. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, das musst Du aber relativieren: die "Recommended" sind meist die, mit denen ein Spiel auf höheren Details spielbar ist, und da ist ne 150-200€-Karte an sich nicht ungewöhnlich für ein Spiel, das ja auch mit einer starken Grafik "wirbt"
> 
> Zudem: damals bei Battlefield 3 war auch eine GTX 560 und AMD 6950 "recommended", bzw. ist es auch heute noch, wenn Du BF3 mal in nem Onlineshop anschaust. Und ne GTX 560 oder AMD 6950 (bzw mit neueren AMD-Treibern auch eine 6870) war damals das gleiche gewesen wie jetzt eine AMD 7870 oder GTX 660



Ich war eher über den vRAM überrascht.


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2013)

Das muss ein Fehler sein, denn das widerspricht sich: es gibt keine AMD 7870 mit 3GB, dann kann also eine AMD 7870 unmöglich zu "recommended" passen, wenn gleichzeitig auch 3GB erst "recommended" sind - was vlt. sein kann: wenn man "nur" eine GTX 660 hat, DANN sollte die 3GB haben (die GTX 660 ist ja ein Stück langsamer als die 7870, welche eher der GTX 660 Ti entspricht), ansonsten reichen aber auch 2GB?


----------



## FIagg (10. September 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> So, jetzt gibts mal Fakten zum Thema. Dice hat heute die offiziellen Systemvoraussetzungen für BF4 auf Twitter veröffentlicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Windows 8?


----------



## LordCrash (10. September 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das muss ein Fehler sein, denn das widerspricht sich: es gibt keine AMD 7870 mit 3GB, dann kann also eine AMD 7870 unmöglich zu "recommended" passen, wenn gleichzeitig auch 3GB erst "recommended" sind - was vlt. sein kann: wenn man "nur" eine GTX 660 hat, DANN sollte die 3GB haben (die GTX 660 ist ja ein Stück langsamer als die 7870, welche eher der GTX 660 Ti entspricht), ansonsten reichen aber auch 2GB?


Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass das ein Fehler ist. SO blöd kann man ja gar nicht sein..... 

Ich denke eher, dass die vRam und der Grafikchip unabhänging voneinander zu sehen sind, selbst wenn es sich leicht widerspricht. Da die 3GB der "höhere" Anspruch ist, wird man wohl nur mit einer Karte mit 3GB und mehr vRAM das Spiel auf absolut Ultra mit 60FPS spielen können. Für mich heißt das, dass die Texturen einfach so hoch aufgelöst sind (4k?), dass 3GB auf höchsten Einstellungen nötig sind, während für die reine Grafikberechnung der Engine eine HD 7870 ausreicht für dieselben Einstellungen.

Seltsam ist es trotzdem.... 

@Flagg
Win 8 ist doch nicht verwunderlich. Win 8 bietet im Gegensatz zu Win 7 eine neuere Version von DirectX 11, daher ist es empfohlen. Ob sich das auf die Qualität auswirkt, ist fraglich, aber ich verstehe die Empfehlung trotzdem.


----------



## Lunica (19. September 2013)

Laut Dice sollen die Anforderungen in etwa die von Battlefield 3 sein.
Also kein Grund für volle Hosen.

Die 3GB VRam beziehen sich wohl auf 3D und Multimonitor.
Kein Spiel benötigt so eine Menge in 1080P. Nicht mal Crysis 3 oder Metro LL oder Skyrim oder Max Payne.

Und die Grafikkartenpreise sind in den letzten Wochen ganz schön gepurzelt:

♦ GTX670 ~210€
http://geizhals.de/asus-gtx670-dcmoc-2gd5-directcu-mini-oc-90yv03x1-m0na00-a928557.html

"etwas" schneller +40€ Aufpreis
♦ HD7970 ~250€
http://geizhals.de/msi-r7970-twin-frozr-3gd5-oc-be-v277-031r-a937998.html

Diese Panikmache ist aber total unnötig. BF4 stellt fast genau dieselben Anforderungen   wie BF3.
Wenn BF3 läuft wird dies auch BF4 tun.

*PS. Von AMD soll ja sogar ein BF4 Bundle kommen. Fragt sich nur wann und bei welchem Modell.
Wer also eine neue GPU benötigt und primär BF4 spielt sollte noch warten.*


----------



## Herbboy (19. September 2013)

Krass, ne 7970 für nur 250€? Da bin ich ja fast schon versucht, meine 7950 zu verticken und ne 7970 + Spielepaket zu nehmen ^^   für meine 7950 gibt es bei ebay um die 190€ - wenn dann nur 2 Games bei der 7970 dabei sind, die mich interessieren und normalerweise ihre 40€ kosten würden, hat sich das bereits rentiert ^^

Auch wenn diese MSI leider keine GHZ-Edition ist, also nicht also wie die 7970 GHZ-Edition (eher ab 310€) an eine GTX 770 ankommt.


----------



## LordCrash (19. September 2013)

Die HD 7970 ist allerdings laut wie ein Flugzeuggebläse ohne WaKü


----------



## Lunica (20. September 2013)

Naja  250€ für eine 7970@1000/1050 MHz da darf man  nicht so große Ansprüche stellen. 
Ich denke mit angepasster Lüfterkurve lässt sich  schon was machen.
Mir ist die Lautstärke zum Beispiel "relativ" egal wegen der Anlage.

Die MSI 7970 hat bei  dem Preis um 250€  5 (fünf!) Spiele dabei. 

♦ Crysis 3
♦  Bioshock Infinite
♦ *sowie weitere drei frei wählbar  aus der Liste *

    Deus Ex Human Revolution™
    DiRT® 3
    DiRT® Showdown
    DMC Devil May Cry™
    Far Cry® 3
    Far Cry® 3 Blood Dragon
    Hitman Absolution™
    Sleeping Dogs™
    Tomb Raider™ 

Da  kann die Playstation 4 vorerst  "einpacken" wenn es um Battlefield 4 geht.
Mit einer halbwegs aktuellen CPU die 7970 rein mit 5 (guten) Spielen... was gibt es besseres?
Vermutlich wird AMD sogar noch ein BF4 Bundle raus werfen mit den neuen HD9 Karten.

Mal abwarten was Nvidia da nach schiebt.
Aktuell gibt es Batman Origins  und zukünftig vermutlich ein Witcher 3 und/oder Assassins Creed Black Flag Bundle.
Wenn die 7970 dauerhaft auf 250€ bleiben sollte dann wird die GTX770 vermutlich auch relativ schnell im Preis fallen.

Grafikkarten sind so oder so viel zu teuer da sich die Leistung bei GPUs alle ~2 Jahre verdoppelt.
Eine teure Karte zu Release kaufen ist rausgeworfenes Geld.
Bei CPUs sieht das anders aus. Die halten länger (Sandy +~10% = Ivy +~10% = Haswell).
Die 7970 lag Anfang 2012 bei ~450€!
Jetzt gibt es ein "besseres" 7970 Modell für ~250€!
Das heißt du kannst aktuell eine 7970 selbst gebraucht bestenfalls für 150-200€ verkaufen (wegen der Garantiezeit in Anspruchsnahme).
Der größte Flop in der GPU-Geschichte war wohl die GTX Titan da paar Wochen danach die GTX780 kam jene leicht übertaktet sogar schneller ist und noch dazu ~50% weniger kostet .
Die Titan hat am schnellsten an Wert verloren. So schnell schaffte das sonnst noch  keine andere Karte in der GPU-Geschichte!


----------



## LordCrash (20. September 2013)

Lunica schrieb:


> Die MSI 7970 hat bei  dem Preis um 250€  5 (fünf!) Spiele dabei.
> 
> ♦ Crysis 3
> ♦  Bioshock Infinite
> ...


 
Ein schlechtes Angebot ist es natürlich nicht. Allerdings erwarte ich, dass die HD7XXX Karten im Preis noch fallen werden, wenn die neue Generation erst mal vorgestellt ist. 

Ich denke mal (bzw hoffe), meine HD7870 OC taugt mindestens noch bis Mitte nächsten Jahres.


----------

